# Strecke HBW-Herkules vom Hessen Forst 'platt gemacht'



## onkel_c (11. Juli 2008)

so nun ist es so gekommen wie es eigentlich zu erwarten war. der forst hat seit unserem gespräch letzten sommer die strecke am herkules soweit geduldet und entgegen der absicht diese damals nicht 'stillgelegt'. da aber mal wieder ein paar unverbesserliche es nicht sein lassen konnten an verschiedenen stellen im hbw noch weitere strecken zu bauen, hat der forst wort gehalten und die strecke nun endgültig dicht gemacht. meine gute kinderstube verbietet mir hier die passenden worte an diejenigen zu richten, die das zu verantworten haben. 

die jenigen, die hier viel zeit und energie in die strecke investiert haben, haben mein aufrichtiges beileid. die strecke war ganz sicher eine bereicherung.

jedes ende ist aber auch ein neubeginn. die gudensberger haben es vorgemacht. der hessenforst hat in seiner eklärung, die an der strecke aushängt ja zu verstehen gegeben, dass eine legale strecke an einer unsensibleren lage durchaus möglich sein könnte.

dafür gilt es die rahmenbedingungen heraus zu finden. das gespräch mit dem hessenforst, welches wir damals führten, war so schlecht ja nicht ...

wenn es interesse daran gibt, wäre ich bereit zu klären, ob und wie man zu einer strecke kommen könnte. alles andere müsste sich daraus ergeben. einen versuch wäre es wert.

ich bin jetzt zwar est einmal für minimum 2 wochen nicht @home, würde aber danach zur verfügung stehen. bei interesse pn mit email adresse an mich und ich erstelle einen verteiler mit infos ob und wie es weiter geht.

falls jmd. anders gerne den anlauf starten will: dieter könig @ hessenforst ist die anlaufadresse.

ein trauriger tag heute


----------



## Ivery (12. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich dem hier nur anschließen: *Zitat:*"Tja war leider abzusehen , gibt halt einfach auch zu viele Idioten in den eigenen Reihen !
Schade für die Leute wie mich und Appi zum Beispiel die da ewig viel Arbeit reingesteckt haben und ihre Freizeit geopfert haben !
Für die anderen , die immer nur gefahren sind und sich um nichts gekümmert haben ... Da empfinde ich keinerlei Mitleid ! Ich werd auch nichts mehr bauen ! 
Und ich hab auch keine Lust den Leuten die auch für den Abriss verantwortlich sind und nicht wissen wie man sich im Wald und auch auf soziale Art und Weise verhält wieder was neues hinzustellen  ! *Zitat Ende!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn echt nur noch mit den Paar Leuten die es da oben gibt denen ich zu 100% vertrauen kann und wo ich weiß das sie alt und Reif genug sind sich im Wald zu benehmen. Genauso wo ich weiß das sie sich nicht zu schade sind eine Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen und ein paar Arbeitsstunden zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (12. Juli 2008)

das ist mal wirklich bitter zu lesen!


----------



## PHATpedro (13. Juli 2008)

yep gerade wo mein fuß wieder heilt ich mir n spielzeug bestellt hab und auf meinen downhiller im herbst warte.. bin schon bald ein jahr auf entzug, der umstaende wegen..
ist echt sehr schade :/
aber es war ja leider quasi "abzusehen"
danke fuer die info onkel!

gruß


----------



## Ivery (18. Juli 2008)

Gibt anscheinend nicht viele die sich zu dem Thema äußern wollen. Scheint ja ziemlich egal zu sein ob die Strecke weg ist oder nicht!


----------



## 101 (18. Juli 2008)

wo genau ist diese strecke?


----------



## Jehoover (18. Juli 2008)

wenn man vom Herkules am Cafe vorbei in den Wald fährt (grobe Richtung Dörnberg) und dann nach geschätzten 500 metern rechts in den wald abbiegt.  Da war eine Strecke mit Schanze usw.

Sind beide Stecken platt oder nur die Downhillstrecke? Links daneben war ja noch eine für normale Menschen 

Grüße


----------



## the.menace (19. Juli 2008)

...ist echt Schade drum... bin leider nur ein paar mal da oben unterwegs gewesen... und kann die Leute verstehen die jetzt wütend sind... war echt ne gelungene Strecke in der auch viel Arbeit drinsteckte... sowas gehört eigentlich mit Respect belohnt und nicht mit egoistischen Verhalten im Wald...

...leider gibts scheinbar solche Typen überall... kein Benehmen und kein Verstand... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## munidigger (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

mir ist der Sinn der Aktion vom Forst nicht ganz klar. Wenn die Strecke jetzt zerstört ist, dann fahren doch erst recht alle auf den anderen Strecken. Und es sieht aus, als hätte der Forst Spaß gehabt. 
Bestraft werden die falschen - die 75% die sich daran gehalten haben.
Für alle die sich engagiert haben ist das das Signal "Eigeninitiative lohnt sich nicht - geht in den Stadtpark zum kiffen und saufen"
By the way -  Wo sind denn die anderen, wilden Strecken entstanden?
Wo soll denn der unsensiblere Wald sein? Das Panzergelände über Ehlen?
Da kommen die Kids aus Kassel ja super hin. 

Hauptsache die Armee von fettärschigen Rentnern kann Sonntags ihr komplettes Hygieneartikelsortiment sensibel im Wald verteilen. 
Tellin' ya - da steckt die Wanderverein- und Dackelfreunde-Lobby dahinter.

Alle die die Strecke genutzt haben sollten sich jeden Sonntag von 15:00 bis 17:00 am Herkules treffen und permanent um Herkules und Elfbuchen kreisen.

Wer bestimmt den wer im Wald was machen darf. 
Warum stören öltriefende Forstmaschinen die sensibele Natur nicht?


Zum Kotzen!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (24. Juli 2008)

Echt sehr schade. Kann auch die verstehen die dann sagen habe keine Lust mehr für die anderen was zu bauen. Wenn ich dann schon wieder Kommentare wie vom Vorredner höre, zählt der für mich zu den 25% dies verkackt haben. 

Der einzige weg der jetzt möglich ist, ist der legale!! Wie wäre es denn am Hohen Gras? Da wäre ja soweit ich mitbekommen habe sogar ein Anker Lift der zb. immer Samstags und Sonntags laufen könnte. müsste man mal schauen ob sich sowas lohnt. 

Bevor ihr mich alle steinigt, ich weiß nicht wie es dort aussieht. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das Gelände dort ist. 

Aber in dem man seinen Frust an Wanderern auslässt oder sonst was sollte man wie oben geschrieben mit den richtigen Leuten Kontakt aufnehmen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (26. Juli 2008)

Jop sehr sehr schade. War mein Hometrack und ich habe auch viel dazu beigetragen, ihn immer ein wenig in schuss zu halten.
Aber es war halt nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie platt gemacht wird.

Dementsprechend wäre ich natürlich sehr interessiert an OnkleC`s Vorschlag mal beim Hessenforst anzufragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (28. Juli 2008)

die Anfrage läuft. Allerdings werde ich vor September keine Info bekommen, da der zuständige Forstamtsleiter bis dahin nicht zu erreichen ist, so die Info vom Hessenforst!


----------



## Kammimatze (29. Juli 2008)

"ist echt schade" hört man ganz oft.ich finde es so ziemlich das schlimmste was passieren konnte.schade kann man sagen,wenn man bei mensch ärgere dich nicht verloren hat.
sicher habe ich nicht soviel zeit wie einige andere mit der instandhaltung verbracht,dennoch bin auch ich nach der arbeit hochgefahren und habe ausgebessert und oder gebaut.und es hat spaß gemacht.
ich habe vor ca einer woche dem forstamt geschrieben,aber noch nichts gehört.
wenn ich dann auch auch noch so einen schwachsinn,wie den von munidigger lese,könnte ich platzen.genau diesen leuten haben wir das zu verdanken.wie kann man nur so vergammeltes zeug reden?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivery (29. Juli 2008)

Ja Matze was will man machen weck ist weck......und von der länge her wird es schwer wieder einen standort in Kassel zu finden der gleichzeitig so eine vielfalt bietet.


----------



## onkel_c (30. Juli 2008)

es wird zeit brauchen eine strecke legal hinzubekommen. der forst hat aber damals beim vor ort termin zu verstehen gegeben, dass u.u. eine strecke im bereich des alten truppenübungsplatzes denkbar wäre. da haben wir vom hohen grass in richtung dörnberg mit den höchsten höhenunterschied und länge bekäme man auch hin. allerdings läge die strecke dann etwas 'abseits'. genau das wäre dem forst lieb. die strecke am herk war dem forst ohnehin zu nah am bergpark und im 'kritischen bereich'. 

da herr könig nicht vor anfang september wieder da ist, wird es momentan keine antworten geben. deshalb sollten wir uns in geduld üben. es bringt nichts, die dinge jetzt zu überstürzen. wenn ich antwort erhalte und es zum gespräch kommen sollte, werde ich dies hier publizieren.


----------



## TZR (30. Juli 2008)

Gibt es denn dort gute Busverbindungen?


----------



## MR-X (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Liftbetreiber am hohen Graß schlau wären , dann würden sie sich auf eine koorperative Zusammenarbeit einlassen ... Da könnte man auch ne kleine Strecke mit Slopestyle/Freeride Elementen hinzimmern ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (31. Juli 2008)

Eigendlich schon. Aber dann nur am WE.
Wie lang kann man denn da ne Strecke bauen?


----------



## onkel_c (31. Juli 2008)

MR-X schrieb:


> Wenn die Liftbetreiber am hohen Graß schlau wären , dann würden sie sich auf eine koorperative Zusammenarbeit einlassen ... Da könnte man auch ne kleine Strecke mit Slopestyle/Freeride Elementen hinzimmern ....



ob das nur mit schlau zusammenhängt?
ich kenne die verhältnisse bzgl. der eigentumsrechte am hohen gras selber nicht. ich vermute aber, dass das gelände nur gepachtet ist. streckenlänge bekommt man da nur für einen relativ kurzen 4X oder eine bmx bergab piste hin. dazu wären aber recht massive erdarbeiten nötig. ich glaube nicht, dass sich das installieren ließe.

für eine fr oder dh piste vom hohen gras nach richtung dörnberg gäbe es ausreichend länge.


----------



## MR-X (31. Juli 2008)

Wäre aber auch wieder weit ab vom schuss und ließe sich nur mit dem Auto erreichen ... Die meißten Biker sind halt jünger und haben kein Auto und sind auf den Bus angewiesen .
 Auch wenn es ne Pacht ist sollte es doch eigentlich die Möglichkeit geben zu verhandeln , was die da an Kosten betreiben um den Lift 2 Tage im Jahr laufen zu haben  Schneekanone , Pistenbullie etc. das bekommen die mit ihren 2 Tagen Schnee nicht wieder rein ! Müsste man sich halt informieren wie die Eigentumsverhältnisse da oben sind ! Und wie soll das in Wberg sein , da muss es auch Leute geben die früher oder später geschnallt haben , dass es rentabel ist , sich auch nicht vor Erdarbeiten zu scheuen zumal es ja auch Leute gäbe die sicherlich auf freiwilliger Basis da oben was anlegen würden ... Material müsste man nur haben ... In Hafjell ( Norwegen ) bestehen die Strecken auch eher aus kleinen Singletrails am Hang, lässt sich schön fahren sowas könnte man da ohne Probleme anlegen , sowie nen paar Dirts von oben gesehen links neben dem Lift ! Ist wirklich alles Spinnerei  , aber theoretisch wärs möglich !


----------



## onkel_c (31. Juli 2008)

versuch macht kluch - anfragen kost nix, ich rechne aber mit massiver ablehnung. soviel ich weiss ist der betreiber der lokalität am hohen gras auch der 'herr der schneekanone' .

mir ist klar, dass die strecke auf der rückseite vom hohen gras nicht das optimum in sachen erreichbarkeit ist. aber ohne kompromisse wird es sicherlich gar nichts ... ich habe die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel nicht im sinn, keine ahnung ob das mit dem bus hinhaut?

ist ohnehin zur zeit nur spekulativ weil ich erstmal eine stellungnahme vom hessenforst abwarte. ohne das signal, dass man bemüht ist uns bikern einen 'raum' zur verfügung zu stellen ist alles andere eh nur ein gedankenspiel.

wenn das signal positiv ist, wäre ich ohnehin für ein treffen unter denjenigen, die interessiert sind und bereit wären das projekt nach vorn zu bringen!


----------



## Kammimatze (31. Juli 2008)

onkel_c schrieb:


> versuch macht kluch - anfragen kost nix, ich rechne aber mit massiver ablehnung. soviel ich weiss ist der betreiber der lokalität am hohen gras auch der 'herr der schneekanone' .



ja genau,versuch macht klug.ich sehe das so,dass einige hier richtig gute ideen haben und es sollten noch mehr kommen.das schlimmste,was passieren kann ist,wenn der tag des gespräches da ist und man hat nichts vorzubringen,bzw keine "trümpfe" in der hand.
sicher wird das f-amt nicht gleich alles akzeptieren,was wir vortragen und genau deswegen müssen wir soviele möglichkeiten wie es nur geht im petto haben.
fakt ist aber auch,dass zunächst einmal der ort feststehen muß.dann können wir aber schon dutzende vorschläge bringen,was wir damit anstellen möchten.
nach dörnberg fährt 100pro ein bus.nur wann und wie weiß ich jetzt nicht.aber der bus,der zum herk fährt,fährt anschl das hohe gras an.


----------



## dirtfelix (1. August 2008)

soviel ich weiß fährt der bus abends und am wochenende nur ziemlich bescheiden da hoch und das wären ja die zeiten zu welchen schüler welche auf den bus angewiesen sind da mal zeit hätten zu fahren
mfg felix


----------



## Ivery (1. August 2008)

Ich bitte euch, die Strecke am Herkules ist doch nicht angelegt worden weil man da mim Bus hoch fahren kann OMG. Außerdem kann man ganz bequem mit dem Rad vom Golfplatz da rüber radeln! Auf alles kann man auch keine Rücksicht nehmen Abstriche müssen gemacht werden. Der ein oder andere wird dich bestimmt auch mal mit dem Auto mitnehmen. In der Zeit wo ich am Herkules fahren war habe ich kein einziges mal den Bus oder die Bahn benutzt. (Schieben oder fahren ist ein gutes Training). Stimmt´s Onkel C h3h3


----------



## MR-X (1. August 2008)

ich bin auch immer hochgefahren , also per Muskelkraft , aber ich mein wenn schon strecke dann sollte man versuchen , das ganze auch an einem attraktivem Ort zu gestalten ... es kann nicht angehen , dass man immer sonst wohin verbannt wird um eine Sportart auszuüben ( siehe Hall of Fame etc. )


----------



## Ivery (1. August 2008)

MR-X schrieb:


> ... es kann nicht angehen , dass man immer sonst wohin verbannt wird um eine Sportart auszuüben ( siehe Hall of Fame etc. )



 Geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Deswegen bin ich auch schwer dafür das vernünftige leute im angemessenen alter mit dem forstamt in kontakt treten und die sache in angriff nehmen. Leider gibt es in unseren eigenen reihen zu viele schwarze schafe. Und die Kiddys sollte man mal außen vor lassen, weil da kommt eh nix gescheites bei rum. Vielleicht wäre es ganz sinnvoll wen man sich vorher mal trifft um einen rahmenplan festzulegen um die intressen vernünftig zu argumentieren und um unser stellung klar und deutlich darzustellen. Allerdings sollte es dann auch so sein das die leute die sich benehmen können nicht den Kopf für andere hinhalten.

Cheers Ivery


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. August 2008)

Finde ich auch sehr "schade" mit der Strecke, bin erst einige Male runtergefahren und auch für mich als Anfänger war die gut zu fahren. Sollte eine neue Strecke genehmigt werden, könnt Ihr auf meine Unterstützung zählen. Bei der jetzigen habe ich mal nach einem Sturm aufgeräumt und sonst etwas Müll beseitigt, da ich die Strecke ja genutzt habe und meinen (wenn auch kleinen) Beitrag dazugeben wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (2. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall richtig ******* um das mal so detlich zu sagen! Aber ich finde die Einstellung von Canyon-Paul top! Davon brauchen wir echt mehr! Keiner bricht sich einen Zacken von seiner Krone ab, wenn er hier und da mal Müll aufhebt oder die Landung ein wenig mit seinem Fuß "prepariert".
Ich bin auch schon öfters mit meinem Bruder und Matze hochgefahren um dies und das auszubessern... Aber das ist auch zu erwarten finde ich, wenn man da mehr oder weniger regelmäßig fährt.
Die meisten fahren die Strecke einfach ohne Hintergedanken, wie diese Strecke entstanden ist und wieviel arbeit darin steckt.
Sie nehmen sie einfach so hin.
Es gibt aber auch welche die als Dankeschön einen Beitrag dazugeben 

Bei einem Treffen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei und ich bin der Meinung, dass in diesem Forum noch viel zu wenig beteiligt sind.

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

-johnny-


----------



## munidigger (3. August 2008)

> ...Wenn ich dann schon wieder Kommentare wie vom Vorredner höre, zählt der für mich zu den 25% dies verkackt haben.





> Aber in dem man seinen Frust an Wanderern auslässt...





> ...wenn ich dann auch auch noch so einen schwachsinn,wie den von munidigger lese,könnte ich platzen.genau diesen leuten haben wir das zu verdanken.wie kann man nur so vergammeltes zeug reden?????!!!!!!!


Wow, ganz schön abgewatscht worden.

Aber man wird sich doch noch mal ärgern dürfen!?
Ja ich weiß, wenn ich mich ärgere fällt es mir schwer sachlich zu bleiben.
Und das da die eine oder andere Zeile Schwachsinn war...ok,sorry.
Erst denken - dann posten...ich weiß!

Das ich dadurch zu den Auslösern gehöre die es verkackt  haben
...surprise, surprise!

Ihr meint mein Kommentar zu den "Wanderern"?

Ich gehöre prinzip-bedingt nicht zu den rücksichtslosen Rasern im Wald.
Ich mache aber immer wieder die Beobachtung, dass man als Radfahrer dem Wanderfreund auf Waldwegen ein Dorn im Auge ist. Auch gerade auf dem eher schmalen Weg vom Herkules nach 11Buchen.
Ich könnte mir also vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die die Stilllegung Eurer Strecke begrüßen.

Aber egal - water under the bridge - die Strecke ist futsch.

Wenn mir trotz meinem zu geringen Niveau mal jemand erklären könnte, was denn nun der Auslöser war? (ja Leute wie ich, ich weiß!)

Wer hat denn wo noch Strecken gebaut? Ich kenne keine weitere.


----------



## onkel_c (3. August 2008)

@Ivery: yepp hochfahren ist, sorry war, gutes training. in meinen besten tagen bin ich die strecke 4x von der hessenschanze aus hoch und runtergefahren + an- und abfahrt mit dem bike waren das über 3h sattes programm.

zu den strecken, die es noch gab. eine davon war mal am blauen see. es gab aber noch mehr. du darfst sicherlich darüber spekulieren, ob dies nur ein vorwand war. mag sein. ich hatte aber beim damaligen gespräch mit dem forst nicht das gefühl, das dieser nicht offen und fair ist. das resultat ist eh das gleiche und es ändert auch nichts.
natürlich gibt es immer leute die sich über alles mögliche aufregen. es bringt aber auch nichts mit solchen eine diskussion vom zaun zu brechen. freundlich guten gesagt und friedlich weiter gefahren ist in diesen fällen noch immer das beste.

mit einem treffen haben wir bis september zeit. ich glaube nicht, dass ich vor mitte september antwort habe!


----------



## munidigger (4. August 2008)

Nachdem ich heute den neuen "Aushang" vom Forstamt im Wald gelesen habe, will ich hier auch mal die Vernunfttrommel rühren. 

Also, an alle die wie ich erst mal unüberlegt "losgepoltert" haben...
...ruuuuhig jetzt.

Scheinbar laufen ja bereits Gespräche mit dem Forstamt, der Stadt (Sportamt) und dem Liftbetreiber am Hohen Gras.
Und da geht natürlich jede Form von Wutausbruch (berechtigt od. unberechtigt) nach hinten los.

Zeit für die Diplomaten...


----------



## TZR (4. August 2008)

Welcher Aushang? Noch ein neuer?


----------



## munidigger (4. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht "welche Ausgabe" das ist. Ich kenne nur den ersten (das die Strecke dicht gemacht wurde) und den jetzigen. Und da steht
so in etwa, der Forst habe in den letzten Tagen allerlei wütende Post (Drohbriefe usw. ) erhalten.
Und die Biker sollten doch bitte davon absehen Spaziergänger zu beschimpfen ,  Jäger zu ärgern und jetzt überall im Wald wilde Strecken zu bauen usw....  

Na und eben, dass bereits Gespräche zwischen Hessenforst, dem Sportamt der Stadt Kassel und den Liftbetreibern am Hohen Gras laufen.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (6. August 2008)

Na, das lässt ja hoffen.
Bitte, liebe verantwortliche, holt Euch die Leute von der "Basis", die Praktiker an den Tisch, wenn es so weit ist!! Vielleicht kann man tatsächlich etwas, ähnlich Winterberg,  auf die Beine stellen... (Dann könnte ich sogar endlich mit meinem Kinderradl in der Nähe trainieren)

@Alle die die Strecke gebaut / gepflegt haben:
Vor Euch habe ich echt RESPEKT und ich finde es traurig, das wieder einmal wegen ein paar Leuten die nicht überlegen, alles vor die Hunde geht und die Allgemeinheit darunter leidet.

Gerne bringe ich mich mit ein, wenn es um Planung oder sonstige Aktivitäten in Bezug auf etwas neues gibt.


----------



## MR-X (9. August 2008)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten , wir sind im moment dran einen Verein zu organisierern , und zwar wollen wir versuchen eine eigene Sparte im alternativen Sportverein Dynamo Windrad einzurichten ... lest im bikeninkassel.de.vu Forum da stehen die News ...
Unsere Chancen stehen gut , ich Micha und Ole waren da und haben ein Gesrpäch mit einem der Verantwortlichen da geführt und er war relativ angetan von der Sache !
Es wär einfach schön mal was legales zu haben  , und Sachen zu bauen die nich " dem Tode geweiht " sind ...


----------



## GT-Oldschool (4. September 2008)

Nix neues hier im Fred??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Große (26. September 2008)

hi!
als erstes, so ein mist mit der strecke!!!
war jetzt letztens mitm homie zu fuß da oben und wollte mal die strecke check und wir haben sie anfangs vor lauter gefällten bäumen garnicht gefunden, und dann waren wir voll abgeturnt von dem was wir vorgefunden haben!
bin seit langem nicht mehr gefahren, gute 6jahre und wollte demnächst wieder gas geben... aber so ist sehr schlecht!!! 

bin fr rookie aber biete hiermit meine hilfe bei bau maßnahmen an!!! also wenns was neues gibt nur melden, werde hier öfter mal reinschauen!!! 

würde mich über neue rider kontakte freuen, komme ja aus ks und viellicht kennt man sich ja!?
greetz der lange / große


----------



## smite (26. September 2009)

ich bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Da ich in letzter Zeit wieder mehr fahre, wollte ich mal fragen wo es in/um Kassel gute Strecken gibt. Die beim Herkules bei dem Café rein und dann 500m später rechts ab kenne ich. 

Hat sich mit dem Forstamt irgendwas ergeben, oder hat dort niemand mehr nachgefragt?

Viele Grüße
smite


----------



## Canyon-Paul (26. September 2009)

Hey, 
es gibt Neuigkeiten. Schau mal auf der Seite:

http://bikeninkassel.de.vu
und dann unter dem neusten Thread
Wir wollen uns für eine legale Strecke in Kassel einsetzen. Der Herr Edelmann vom Fahrradladen ist bereit uns zu unterstützen. Bei ihm im Laden (Göthestraße) liegt eine Liste aus, in die sich alle eintragen sollen, die Interesse an einer solchen Strecke haben. Kannst ja auf der oben genannten Seite vorbeischauen. Gegebenenfalls kannst Du dich ja auch in die Liste eintragen wenn Du dich mit der Idee anfreunden kannst. =)


----------



## smite (26. September 2009)

Interessanter Thread, das klingt ja alles super. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## onkel_c (2. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder was neues:
http://www.hna.de/kasselstart/00_20091001215610_Buckelpiste_soll_weg.html

und wieder sind es vollendete tatsachen. schön, dass die biker in kassel auch weiterhin keine plattform finden! ich habe mal eine ausführliche stellungnahme (meinerseits) zur hna geschickt.


----------



## MR-X (3. Oktober 2009)

Es ist einfach nur traurig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja so traurig es, aber gerade das zeigt uns doch, dass wir uns endich darum kümmern sollten, etwas Legales auf die Beine zu stellen. (Anfänge sind ja schon gemacht)


----------



## Ivery (30. November 2009)

Gibt es in Sachen Biken in Kassel was neues?


----------



## max2910 (12. Januar 2010)

jop gibt es in niestetal
wir ham nen ganzen hang bekommen(müssen ihn mit trialern teilen aber di nehmen nur die genau geraden flächen)
musst in nen verein eindreten aber da wir aus suchen wer kommt kommt auch nich jeder rein da wir keine lust haben das jeder horst die kennt und da fäht und den finger in der nase hat während wir bauen.
also bei intresse einfach email an mich .bekommen baumaterialien bezahlt  wer bock hat wird ne idiale dh und fr strecke
helfer währen cool aber keine popler und rum laberer


----------



## MR-X (4. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich spar mir das in den Verein "einzudreten"


----------



## max2910 (6. Februar 2010)

mach das auch nur um endlich ne anstendige strecke in der nähe zu haben war nur so als info da kann man mal endlich ordenlich bauen ohne angst zu haben das es sofort blatt gemacht wird


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2010)

Ivery schrieb:


> Gibt es in Sachen Biken in Kassel was neues?



Yes, es liegt reichlich Schnee!


----------



## max2910 (10. Februar 2010)

ich hassedas weiße zeug


----------



## Timboy500 (7. April 2010)

Ich habe von der Strecke gehört komme aus der nähe bin alle zwei wochen in kassel schon schade das es passiert ist aber vll gibt es ne möglichkeit das sich paar leute zs setzen und dann mal mit dem Förster bzw Forstamt von dem Gebiet redet und fragen tut ob man da eine Strecke hinbauen darf und das man nix abholzt oder beschädigt. Hatte ich auch schon vor werde ich machen bei mir im Dorf den Förster fragen ob ich ne Strecke in Wald bauen darf


----------



## onkel_c (14. Juli 2010)

so mal wieder etwas leben hier rein. das sollte ja inzwischen bekannt sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472638

ich werte dies mal vorerst als zugeständnis auch wenn es uns (der bergabfraktion) nicht wirklich etwas bringt. zumindest hat sich aber der forst in dieser richtung bewegt. wie der stand um die strecke nach lennarts bemühungen war/ist entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. generell würde ich aber JETZT eine chance sehen dass thema evtl. noch einmal aufzurollen. vielleicht kann man mit hilfe des jugendamtes und der presse etwas bewegung in die sache bekommen. dies würde aber nur funktionieren wenn es a.) genügend interesse gäbe und b.) dies ein paar 'reifere leute' in die hand nehmen. das thema dürfte nach wie vor sensibel sein und verlangt sicherlich viel fingerspitzengefühl. soviel ich weiß, gibt es in ks und um ks herum genügend leute die diesen sport ausüben. unser problem aber ist, dass wir alle getrennte wege gehen und so ganz sicher nichts erreichen!


----------



## Sylver46 (4. August 2010)

Naja, aber leider kann man alles gut oder schlecht reden, es ist trotzdem sehr a..... wie ignorant viele Menschen mit dem umgehen was andere erschaffen haben.

Ich Wohne in Hann.Münden und wir haben hier auch sehr viel Wald und tolle Möglichkeiten zum Biken. 
Schon als Kinder wurden uns damals vom Forstamt unsere Waldhütten zerstört und jetzt wo wir größer sind machen se unsere Bikestrecken kaputt.

Es ist einfach alles Lobbiearbeit, wenn der Jäger im Winter z.b. Jagen will er aber dank des hohen Schnees wie in diesem Jahr nicht mit seinem dicken Benz durch Wald kommt, dann schippen se eben mitten im Wald mit nem LKW Schnee, sodass alle Bürger die sich gefreut haben endlich mal Langlauf zu machen oder Schlitten zu fahren wieder auf der Strecke bleiben.

Das gleiche beim Holzrücken oder so etwas da kann es einem passieren das aus nem geilen Trail, einen Tag später eine nicht befahrbare Mondlandschaft wird, aber da meckert keiner und da ist Naturschutz dann auch egal und das ganze wieder heile machen tut eh keiner.

Dann will man ja teilweise nicht mal das Gelände zu seinen Gunsten verändert sondern einfach nur da fahren wo es möglich ist und dann gibt es diverse Vereine wie Wanderer und Naturschützer die zufällig auch Jäger sind oder beim Forst arbeiten die einem irgendwelche Nagelbretter oder sonst was auf die Bahn werfen, sich aber überall irgendwelche Gehsteige und Brücken bauen um ja keine nassen Füße zu bekommen.

Ich hatte leider nicht die Möglichkeit in Kassel zu fahren aber es wäre sehr wünschenswert vielleicht jetzt einfach eine legale Strecken zu bauen und vielleicht auch da wo man Sie ohne Auto erreichen kann denn das hat nun mal nicht jeder. Ich würde auf Jedenfall auch die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

